# Striking out for new territory



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think we're all chomping at the bit for the spring striper season to get going.

That said, I'll be doing a lot of my trips this year at places other than Sandy Pt. and Matapeake. You can catch big stripers during the spring from any spot on or near the mainstem of the bay--all you have to do is pull out a map and find accessible water.

I've always enjoyed finding new fisheries and new spots--anybody else trying new spots?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know, me grew up fishing the Severn and Magothy, now some of the Chester, Blackwater Wildlife and AI, so what you got in mind, I would be in for an adventure, as long as it AIn't from a boat  or Al's kayak also, hoping to meet up with Coca near the Hudson somewher, but that there is up to the Big Guy, and schedule.

And, okay another dream I have, fish Montauk(?), dion't know something I just gotta do. Anybody else up for road trip?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll be hitting other places.*

Right after I get all the spawners out of Matapeake, starting very soon. That way I won't have to worry about anymore stinkin Stripers until next fall.  Never did care for Sandy point much. When I goto the beach it will be on the Ocean. OBX or AI, the real deal.  It just kills me when someone says they went surf fishing today, at Sandy point.  LMAO.....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now Clyde, Behave, lost home number PM me!


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Matapeake in Spring ?*

Hi Guys --

While at Dick's Sports today, I picked up the 2005 Baysport Guide for MD. In the book, it lists the seasons for stripers starting April and beyond. How does this jive with the timing of the P&S spring fling at Matapeake -- isn't that being held in March ?

Is the rule that you an C&R rock all year long -- but only keep from April - Dec 15 ?

If DNR saw you at Matapeake around March 5th obviously fishing for stripers -- e.g. circle hooks, cut bait / bloods, could they ticket you ? or would they only give you a problem if you caught / did not release a striper ?

Just curious -- I"m really hot to get out and do some c&r for stripers but I want to be legal too -- any insight ?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's 100% legal,*

you just can't keep the fish in C&R season. The DNR comes out there all the time to check coolers....Tightlines


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*So...*

It's cool to be blatantly fishing for rock -- just not keeping them ?

I only ask because years back, it used to be different up near Conowingo -- if they even thought you were fishing for rock, you were screwed.

Thanks,
Mark

Oh -- btw -- after reading all the posts about the availability of bloodworms, I did a number of searches on the net looking for plastic / artificial bloodworm imitations. I was surprised that I came up empty. Is it actually the case that no one makes a plastic worm that looks like a blood ?

For those who won't be able to get bloods in time for March, any suggestions on other bait that works for stripers at that time of year ? Matapeake specifically ?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

shaggy said:


> And, okay another dream I have, fish Montauk(?), dion't know something I just gotta do. Anybody else up for road trip?
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Bob, if you ever need a mate on that trip to Montauk, I'm your man. Just let me know when you're plan on going... been think about making a trip up that way at least once sometime in the future.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Excalibur, rock will only take bloodworms at that time because their full of eggs,they don't bother with cut bait or anything else till they spawn,then watch out. TRIGGER


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Be Very, Very, Very Careful*

Every year we go through this!!!

I just got off the Maryland DNR web 

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/frmapindex.html

There are 7 maps for striped bass season, 2005.

1st map for Jan 1-Feb 28 shows the entire Chesapeake Bay (Maryland) including Md tributaries and Potomac River and its tributaries open for catch and release only.

2nd map for March 1 - April 15: Closed areas are some Maryland tributaries and Potomac River tributaries. Catch & release are the Susquehanna flats, the main bay , some Md tributaries and Potomac River. That means Conowingo Dam is closed PERIOD.

3rd map for April 16-May 3: Closed areas are some Md tributaries and north Potomac River tributaries. Catch and Release areas are Suquehanna Flats and special place - look it up yourself - too complicated to explain here, some MD tributaries, and north Potomac River. Open areas are the rest of the bay and southern Potomac River and its tributaries.

4th map for May 4-May 15 same as above map except Susquehanna Flats is CLOSED 

5th map for May 16-May 31 same as above map except some Md Tributaries are opened up a little and the special place is also opened up a little.

6th map for June 1-Dec 15:everything is open - both Md and Potomac Rivers and their tributaries

7th map for Dec 16- Dec 31: Md and its tributaries are open for catch and release only while Potomac River and its tributaries are open.

So you can see how complicated the whole thing is and be careful about who you listen to. Even I won't acccept full responsibilities here. Look up the references I gave you.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks GC*

These maps are very helpful. I wish I would have stumbled upon them while I was on the DNR site yesterday.

They're bookmarked now. 

Mark


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*It Is Right Under Your Nose*

Excalibur,

I had to laugh when you said you did a search for artificial bloodworm, the answer is right under your nose. Just click on the ads on the right.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Maryland DNR Web Not Very Clear*

Excalibur,

After you said that you bookmarked my catch and release link, I did the same thing. I have found MD DNR Web hard to use at times, and I had to keep jumping around to find the catch and release maps.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yeah GC --*

I saw that but...look at those things...They look like twizzler sticks that have been run over by a steamroller. They wouldn't fool me -- much less a striper. (but then again, maybe I'm giving both of us a little too much credit !)

I guess I'm just surprised that no one has come up w/ a plastic worm imitation that has the little segments / feelers that a bloodworm has + a close approximation in color.

Mark


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Seriously...*

Excalibur,

Believe it or not, I have ordered Bag O' Worms because I am sick and tired of having to run around to buy expensive bloodworms.  However, I plan to use them for Norfolk Spot later on this summer, not for the soon coming rockfish


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hope the FishBites bloodworm flavor works better in the bay than their other varieties. 

I did a lot of experimenting with the other kinds last year and the water is just not salty enough up by the BB.

If anybody finds something that works as good in brackish water as a real bloodworm , please pass it on.
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Nothing works like fresh bloods for the C&R Striper run!*

If your fishing with any other bait, you'll be the only one *NOT* catching fish.  

IMO all fishbites have ever been good for is when you can't find any other bait at all. I try not to put myself in that position ever. Sorry but I'm not eating a veggie burger when theres real beef burgers. I don't think the fish care for veggiebites either. .....Tightlines


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Good way of thinking on finding new spots sandflea!

Hey Hat,

Do ya think spoons or whie bucktails will produce for spring stripers?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Pauky,*



Pauky said:


> Hey Hat,
> Do ya think spoons or whie bucktails will produce for spring stripers?


Not at Matapeake in March. When the Stripers come up the western side of the bay on their way to the Suquehanna Flats to spawn ,their full of roe. Thats why it's so important to have bloodworms, small baits is all they will feed on.

Now after they spawn and head back out of the bay on the eastern side, they'll take bigger baits at SPSP. Spoons and bucktails will work on their exit but I would only fish them around the jettys in the early morn and early eve for the best shot. .....Tightlines


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Excalibur, rock will only take bloodworms at that time because their full of eggs,they don't bother with cut bait or anything else till they spawn,then watch out. TRIGGER



Disregard my above question to you Hat. I went back through this thread and seen this note from Triggerfish I missed the first time through.

Back to the origin of this thread of finding new places, is there a lot of private property along different places in the bay. Is there limited access? Many of the spots out there are already been posted on this board and others and secret spots, well they're secret. 

It's awesome to get out, explore new areas, and try them for fish, but I'm just wondering if access is limited.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yes, access is limited.*

With that said, there are other spots to fish.  All one needs to do is go out and find them. My lips are sealed, tick-a-lock! .....Tightlines


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh I'm not looking to fish your honey holes. I'm OK with what's already known and popular. It's fun to go to the known places and meet people and have fun. I can do my own searching.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Sand Flea - What Happened?*

Sand Flea

You introduced us to a whole new world of fishing for rockfish late winter and early spring, particularly at SPSP and Matapeake to a lesser degree. Fishermen came from as far as North Carolina or more. I had resigned myself not to start fishing on the Bay before June until you gave us an eyeopener. I got so serious that I even built my Green Cart using SPSP as my test grounds.

You are the father of early fishing at SPSP, and now you are abandoning your baby


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*A question for Hat*

Hi Hat --
Here's something that does not make sense to me...if, in early spring, the stripers are pushing up the west side of the bay toward the flats, why is Matapeake prime (isn't Matapeake really on the east side ?)

Likewise, post spawn on the migration south (east side), you said that the fish will take spoons and bucktails at SPSP but...that's on the west side ?

Please set me straight.

 Ex


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Hat 80 - Matatapeake/West, SPSP/East?*



Hat80 said:


> Not at Matapeake in March. When the Stripers come up the western side of the bay on their way to the Suquehanna Flats to spawn ,their full of roe. Thats why it's so important to have bloodworms, small baits is all they will feed on.
> 
> Now after they spawn and head back out of the bay on the eastern side, they'll take bigger baits at SPSP. Spoons and bucktails will work on their exit but I would only fish them around the jettys in the early morn and early eve for the best shot. .....Tightlines


Is this right? SPSP is on western Shore, Matapeake is eastern shore of Bay. Just want to make sure I'm going to the right place to follow the migration. Clarification will be appreciated!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

foodfan said:


> Is this right? SPSP is on western Shore, Matapeake is eastern shore of Bay. Just want to make sure I'm going to the right place to follow the migration. Clarification will be appreciated!


Yes!! SPSP is the last exit b4 the Bridge and Metapeake is the First exit after the Bridge going toward east bound.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*HAT80 Getting Old Like Me*

Excalibur,

No, you are right.  It is just that HAT80 reversed himself in this thread.  If you will refer to "2005 Spring Fling Where To Hold It"" started by Orest 1/13/05, Hat80 did say early spring -eastern side and late spring - western


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*I was thinking the same*

SPSP is on the western & the peake is the eastern shore...So those big girls should be in front of spsp than the peake  ......Those ocean run rocks are feeding on herrings too.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*spsp .....*

is on the western & the peake is the eastern shore...So those big girls should be in front of spsp than the peake  ......Those ocean run rocks are feeding on herrings too.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Fwiw............*

WE (K-man and I) have caught rock on both sides of the bay. We had our greatest success at SPSP. Maybe it's because we fish there more than not? If the photo section was working properly you could see that there is action to be had when the run is on. At SPSP, Sgt Slough and his son had a stellar day out there, as did Bayfisher, The Fishing Warrior Team and others Those folks can vouch for the veracity of this statement....That sounded so legal like.........

Can I have a quarter now?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well however you want to say it East side, West side(West side of Kent's Island but East of SPSP , vice versa ) More fish are caught earlier from Matapeake than SPSP. A lot of it is because the sun sets in the west and has more time to warm up the water on the Matapeake side. Trust me like Hat80 said we spent a few days catching em up but as soon as the water dropped a degree or two: LOCKJAW! But that run only lasts a couple weeks then they flood the bay and are gourging on everything from both sides.  And yes SPSP was good to me I caught 19 stripers over 30+" in one 7 hour sitting!  I ended the spring season with 100+ fish caught over 28" and 70+ were caught at SPSP and only *3* were kept for the table!
(During keeper season) Speaking of new territory I was planning on doing a little searching
myself in the "HI" area and no that is not short for Hatteras Inlet.  before I got orders to Germany. I saw some real fishy water out there!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry guys,*

been a tuff week. Lack of sleep got my compass out of wack.  Then again, maybe I'm just trying to keep everyone on the other side of the bridge.  Only the shadow knows for sure. .....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> been a tuff week. Lack of sleep got my compass out of wack.  Then again, maybe I'm just trying to keep everyone on the other side of the bridge.  Only the shadow knows for sure. .....Tightlines


I always thought that's what we were doin with you


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Green Cart said:


> Sand Flea
> 
> You introduced us to a whole new world of fishing for rockfish late winter and early spring, particularly at SPSP and Matapeake to a lesser degree. Fishermen came from as far as North Carolina or more. I had resigned myself not to start fishing on the Bay before June until you gave us an eyeopener. I got so serious that I even built my Green Cart using SPSP as my test grounds.
> 
> You are the father of early fishing at SPSP, and now you are abandoning your baby


I'm not giving up on Sandy Point. I'll still be there. But I love finding new places, and this year I'll be doing the same. Just pull out a map and look for parks that sit on the bay--that's where I'll be.

As to which side of the bay to fish on, they come up both sides in the early spring and tend to travel a little deeper on their way back after they've dropped their eggs.

But the eastern side--aka Matapeake--is usually the first place they turn on because it gets more sun when one or two degrees of water temperature makes all the difference in the early season. After it warms up and the season gets going, both sides produce.

But I can tell you this much: when they do turn on, all these reports are going to be on the Supporter Forum, not here.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Surf Question*

can someone tell me the need for info about shock leaders. I know that they should be 10 lbs for ounce of weight, but can any line be used? ie: a piece of 60 lb line or does it have to be "special". 

Has anyone surfed at Calvert Cliffs? I hear it is about a 45 min walk each way to the beach? I want to try some other locations, other than the peak and sandy pt. I made a list of hot spots for 02 and 03, from last years Fishing in MD, so I am trying to hit those hot spots along the same time this year. Anyone have any comments on places like Thomas Pt, Pt no Pt, Blood Pt, etc? Since I don't have a boat, i need to find areas from land that will produce.

Thanks so much. See you all at SPSP.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*10 Pound*

Can Be Your Main Line And I Use 10 Test With 80 Pound Power Pro Shock Leader.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just a quick note about the catch and release season--please use heavy stuff to get the fish in quickly. Playing them to death with lighter tackle and line greatly reduces their chance of survival.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Good call Flea... Last year I caught a 36 incher full of roe during the period when you can keep one over 28inches. Looking back, I would have released her. 

For me this I would probaly release majority of the fish and keep couple around 28 to 32 inches...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*thanks*

Cast Daddy l-

Thanks for the input. I was looking and looking for a brand to use. It helps having a recommendation.

ANother question for the group:

When it comes to choosing lures, Rat l Traps, mirror lures, etc, for the surf and Inlets (OC and IRI) how can you tell if you are buying a freshwater or saltwater lure. I was at bass pro shops this weekend, and they looked pretty close to each other.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Jeff*

I'm A Rat-l-trap Man I Own 255 Traps Right Now If You Buy Your 2005 Saltwater Lic. And You Look In The Book That Comes With Your Lic. You Will See My Picture With A 38 Pound Striper I Took On A Rat-l-trap . So I Truely Endorse Rat-l-trap. I Caught That Fish At Metapeake On A 1/2 Ounce Trap. You Can Buy Any Trap That You Like But Remember Alot Of Lures Catch Us And Not Fish .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

255 Rat-l-trap!!  

You must have some killer tackle box...


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I*

Have Been Collecting These Lures For A Very Long Time Now. I Have 16 Plano Boxes With Nothing But Rat-l-traps In Them.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re Ratl traps and license*

Thanks for the info on the traps. I found a few at Bass Pro that were cheaper but wanted to make sure that they would stand up/

Regarding licenses, has anyone else done called the 1-800 number to get their license.

I did but it took over 3 weeks to get it. When it came in, it was an electronic copy that looks like a pretty good fake/photo copy. The company is somewhere in the midwest that the DNR had contracted with. I and they have no idea if I will get a "real" license from the state.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*north beach pier*

Ok, i get the boycott on the nb pier, but its a goo spot to go. I know that a lot of fish are caught along the left side (deal, calvert cliffs area, etc.) and that pier seems like a pretty good place to go.

If not, does anyone know of an alternative other than the peake and sandy point?

Thx


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*We'll see*

I'll probily start fishing for them with Bloodworms at the usual hangouts but I'll find a secret shoreline place to get them with lures closeby.Theres probily more to lure fishin for early Stripers than the Susky Flats;my buddy caught them last year in a Chesepeake bayside creek near Pasadena on Topwaters a week before Easter.They were 20-26" fish.I'll prbily try more lures for them but if I find a secret hole to try them I'll keep my trap shut.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Can you fish AI without 4x4*

I dont have a 4x4 but am interested in trying AI. I have tried my luck at 3 R's and the towers before in Del, but found my best luck was at IRI and henlopen. Can I walk on assateaque? Not looking for secret spots, but if someone could recommend a popular area (with basic directions) I would apprecitate it.

Thank god for this fourm. I know my wife is going crazy with all of my fish talk. Now atleast someone will participate in my conversation


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hello from New Zealand!*

Looking to try Susky Flats this year for Catch and release. Other than than, maybe RI in DE and the AI sound area from my jonboat. Old diehard fishing at IRI, AI, and the DE surf will always be favorites...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*South parking lot area at AI*



fyremanjef said:


> I dont have a 4x4 but am interested in trying AI. I have tried my luck at 3 R's and the towers before in Del, but found my best luck was at IRI and henlopen. Can I walk on assateaque? Not looking for secret spots, but if someone could recommend a popular area (with basic directions) I would apprecitate it.
> 
> Thank god for this fourm. I know my wife is going crazy with all of my fish talk. Now atleast someone will participate in my conversation


Park at the South Parking lot and walk over the dunes. Make sure to pay the man on the way in ($10) or chance a ticket. They do check... Read the beach area - lots of good places to fish and a pretty good slough too..Took a buddy there at the end of last year and we had to resort to only using one rod as the blues were thick...

I dont have a 4X 4 either - just a surf cart that carries toooo much stuff!

Sandcrab in New Zealand (Someone has to do it for the government!)


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> just a surf cart that carries toooo much stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

It's striper time up here on the Delaware real soon. Hopefully the effects of last Falls oil spill won't kill my spot.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Sandcrab said:
> 
> 
> > just a surf cart that carries toooo much stuff!
> ...


----------

